# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Φωλιές σε απίθανα σημεία

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## gordon



----------


## rafa

τα καημενα τα πουλακια,ποιος ξερει τι μυριζουν μεσα στο παπουτσια;

----------


## CreCkotiels

> τα καημενα τα πουλακια,ποιος ξερει τι μυριζουν μεσα στο παπουτσια;


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αχ βρε Ραφαήλ μπας σε καλό σου , χαχαχα  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> τα καημενα τα πουλακια,ποιος ξερει τι μυριζουν μεσα στο παπουτσια;


φυσικο <<αντιπαρασιτικο φαρμακο>>. :Jumping0045:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## johnrider



----------


## johnrider



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Μπία

http://www.otherside.gr/2014/10/ptin...eis-stin-poli/

----------


## jk21

ΠΗΓΗ : http://www.otherside.gr/2013/03/pio-...wlies-pouliwn/

----------

